# Golf Course Waterfowl hunting?



## mbarrett1379

I live on a golf course, but sadly it is in a nonhunting city  . but i decided to go out and do alittle calling with my new goose call and practice some bird identification. I saw tons of geese 50+ on the fairways. I knew they were there cuz I can hear them from my house but why are they in the fairway? Are they feeding or resting? I then went to some of my favorite ponds on the back 9 and didn't see much so I nestled myself in the brush and started calling without decoys. I got two geese and some ducks to land on the water. I knew the geese were canadians but i couldnt put a name to the ducks! They had white faces with a black top of there head. The rest of their body was browns, whites, and some black? I'm pretty proud of myself for actually calling some birds in w/o decoys or maybe they just felt like landing. I am now totally addicted and can't wait to get my benalli! So my question is... does anyone hunt golfcourses?


----------



## Mushijobah

Yep I know a few people that hunt them. Some owners/management will tell you no way, some will try and pay you to shoot the geese! It just depends.


----------



## firstflight111

i hunt golf courses ..the best easy hunt you can have ..as for the duck id cant tell from the pictures ...to learn your ducks just google it duck id ..that will show you whats is what ..and the sounds they make ..


----------



## Nelliboy2

Ruddys, type of diver. They were very small compared to a mallard right? Anyway that's what they are based on your pic, that would be a first that I have seen on a golf course.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducky152000

My guess is they were hooded mergansers. We hunt a couple golf courses. The geese were eating grass to anwser your question. The shorter the grass the more geese like it, thats why you see so many geese at golf courses.


----------



## mbarrett1379

Why do they like it so short and is there anyway to effectively and safely haha get permission to hunt courses


----------



## ducky152000

High grass is danger to geese, predators and hunters can Easley sneak up on em, and geese no that. Some golf courses say yes and some say no. We usualy hunt the fair ways, with layout blinds, just stake alot of fullbodys around your blinds to break them up.


----------



## BuckeyeZac

ducky152000 said:


> We usualy hunt the fair ways, with layout blinds, just stake alot of fullbodys around your blinds to break them up.


That sounds like fun. I'm going to give that a try sometime.


----------

